#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  ASNT Level II Study Guide: Ultrasonic Testing Method, Second Edition

## Leonardo Pisani

Hey brothers!

I need the book ASNT Level II Study Guide: Ultrasonic Testing Method, Second Edition
Please help me!



Thanks!See More: ASNT Level II Study Guide: Ultrasonic Testing Method, Second Edition

----------


## Leonardo Pisani

someone?

----------


## vfq3481

Hi Leonardo,
Provide me your e-mail and I will send want you want!

----------


## Leonardo Pisani

> Hi Leonardo,
> Provide me your e-mail and I will send want you want!



Thanks brother!

email: leopisani@gmail.com

----------


## mshahhashim

> Hi Leonardo,
> Provide me your e-mail and I will send want you want!



Hi vfq3481,
can you please email to me also?my email add: mshahhashim@yahoo.com

Thanks in advance.

Shah

----------


## onomeanthony

me too, onomeo02@yahoo.com

----------


## Catweazle

me too please, also level I & III, also if you have any guides on mag particle & dye penetrant please? catweazle999@hotmail.com

much appreciated

----------


## rajakumarsk@yahoo.com

Dear Member
Anyone have this guide ASNT Level II Study Guide: Ultrasonic Testing Method, Second Edition Please send it to my email:rajakumarsk@yahoo.com
Thanks In advance
Rajakumar

----------


## psksathish21@gmail.com

Pls forward to me also psksathish21@gmail.com

----------


## faizol

Dear All,

i'm looking for ANSI A58.1. Please share.
Thank you.

----------


## CARLOS1712

Hi vfq3481,
can you please email to me also?my email add: carlosoliveros1967@hotmail.com; coliveros@odebrecht.com


Thanks in advance.

----------


## popo

I need too, please, also level I & III, also if you have any guides on magnetic particle & dye penetrant please? 
my email is fsendoya@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## dataeak

> Hi Leonardo,
> 
> 
> Provide me your e-mail and I will send want you want!



me too please dataeak@live.comSee More: ASNT Level II Study Guide: Ultrasonic Testing Method, Second Edition

----------


## joachin

Hi, my email is jorl_03@hotmail.com, can you send me please

----------


## DHARMVEER

> Hi, my email is jorl_03@hotmail.com, can you send me please



Hi.. Please send me as well as dvsndt@rediffmail.com.

Thanking You
Dharmveer Singh

----------


## bhatti92

please send this at livestone786@yahoo.com 
Thanks

----------


## hellmanya

please send this at hellmanya@in.com

----------


## glen9090

hello sir... if you have all the 4 NDT level 2 books kindly send it to my e-mail too  glenn9090@yahoo.com... Appreciated

----------


## hellmanya

thanks a lot

----------


## nytro1050

hello, very new to these forums. Great idea to share books with each other. Helps everybody advance there career. Could somebody please send me

NDT Handbook, 3rd edition, Volume 7: Ultrasonic Testing or any edition or any other books with shear wave(flaw detection)
Volume 9 for visual testing or any other visual books
any api or cwi training books

Anything would be greatly appreciated.    george_muphry@hotmail.com

----------


## nytro1050

any asnt or asm related to ndt would be greatly appreciated. I am trying to advance my career

----------


## predator1973

Please send also me to mail beniaminodimaro@virgilio.it

Many thanks!!!

----------


## ike247

Is there anyway I can get a copy of this also  isaac.contreras77@yahoo.com Thanks in advance.

----------


## ike247

Can i get a copy of this also  email : isaac.contreras77@yahoo.com 
Thanks in advance.

----------


## saravananame

can you pls send me NDT UT STUDY MATERIALS 
my id : saravananame@yahoo.in


king regardsSee More: ASNT Level II Study Guide: Ultrasonic Testing Method, Second Edition

----------


## yogacruise

Hi vfq3481,
can you please email to me also?my email add: yogacruise@gmail.com

Thanks in advance.

Shah

----------


## peyman_qz

Hi vfq3481,
can you please email to me also?my email add: andersonjulia978@rocketmail.com

Thanks in advance.

----------


## vfq3481

Sent!
Regards!

----------


## nanda

Dear  friend,
  pl,  send me too, to my  email id
kesavalunanda@gmail.com thanks

----------


## vfq3481

Link found in the WWW:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Betool

Hi vfq3481

can you please email to me also? my email: beetoom@hotmail.com

Thanks.

----------


## ngtchung

Hi vfq3481,
can you please email to me also?my email add: ngtchung145@gmail.com

Thanks in advance.

----------


## ngtchung

Hi vfq3481,
can you please email to me also?my email add: ngtchung145@gmail.com

Thanks in advance.

----------


## linodetorres

> Hi Leonardo,
> Provide me your e-mail and I will send want you want!



Please copy me as well: ln_detorres@yahoo.com
Thanks in advance..

----------


## charliechong

Brother vfq3481	

I need the book too, I am preparing for my coming Level III UT in mid September this year. I am also looking for the thick book "Nondestructive Testing Handbook Volume 7 Ultrasonic Testing" please help me, with many thank!

By the way any other brother whom has the book in hand, please help me too.

my email address: charliechong@126.com

By the way....Exam is near around Mid September.
The study notes that hopefully get me through..

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Not proven effective study material yet. If I floop, I will update again. If pass if will update say on November this year.

----------


## parham111

me too hossien538@gmail.com

----------


## reynaldo.arze

Dear, Can you email me too, please: reynaldo.arze@gmail.com

See More: ASNT Level II Study Guide: Ultrasonic Testing Method, Second Edition

----------


## parham111

Can you email me too, please: hossien538@gmail.com

----------


## Mr Welder

*ASNT Level II  tudy Guide Magnetic Particle Testing Method*

_Second edition_


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

*ASNT Level II  tudy Guide Magnetic Particle Testing Method*

_Second edition_


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

*ASNT Level II Study Guide Ultrasonic Testing Method*

_Second edition_


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

*ASNT RT Level II (in-house training)*


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## m4metz

please provide ASNT level II guide book for Radiographic testing

----------


## j2ca74

Hi vfq3481,
can you please email to me also?my email add: j2ca74@yahoo.es

Thanks in advance.

Shah

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Mr Welder. Thank you for all.

----------

